# Your Blue Collar Roots



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

High School:

Putting Sunday Boston Globes together on Saturdays. Covered in ink.

McDs with all my buddies and paper hats and keg parties at night. Fat cells were induced.

Holiday Inn bus boy. That's one of the suckiest jobs in the world. And no, I didn't get any ass doing room-service calls like a porn movie.

My dad was prepping me to take over his welding business after I got out of high school. Seemed like a good gig, until he got hammered by the IRS. Shortly thereafter (the next week) I went to the recruiting station

Military.

During my first attempt at college I worked at the Circuit City warehouse..."lady, this tv is NOT going to fit in that Volkswagen." Beginning of my back problems.

Lifeguard, delivering flowers for mom's store, bartender in Kenmore Square, personal trainer at health club. Yes, I was living like a porn-star...

Military again.

Self-employed fitness trainer/marketing entreprenuer...went broke trying that.

Military again and gubmint contractor over seas for various three-letter agencies right up until I got the call for this gig.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

High School:
Stock boy at 'The Fair' if anyone remembers that chain. Then moved on to Lumber yard, loading the pressure treating lumber into the tube 'o death. Enjoyed arsenic slivers that never healed. 

Started teaching American Kenpo part-time along with lumber gig. Left lumber yard, and worked teaching, part-time at pizza place, and 3rd shift @ UPS tossing boxes around.

Post HS:
Kenpo school blew up, and taught full time for 5 years. Then left to work with juvenile delinquents. Did that for 5 years. Busted my ass trying to get on job, got call on 1 year old resume, and got foot in door @ campus PD. Bounced around campuses while working part-time for my town for past 5 years.

Currently chatting with USCG recruiter. :tounge_smile:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

No F-ing way I'm cluing you weirdos in to my life of debauchery...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

You can always post the redacted version... although it sounds like it would be short.

edit: 
I was born...

[Redacted]

Got on WPD.

Fin.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

High School- Dishwasher at a pizza joint
Delivery Driver different Pizza Joint
Post school- floorboy at a pajama factory- humped bolts of wool fabric all summer 
Car prep at Lincoln dealer
Ice cream truck driver
Hospital security guard


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

5-0 said:


> You can always post the redacted version... although it sounds like it would be short.
> 
> edit:
> I was born...
> ...


_Veni, vidi, vici_....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Deuce said:


> No F-ing way I'm cluing you weirdos in to my life of debauchery...


debauchery is better then douchebaggery, just saying.

---------- Post added at 08:50 ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 ----------



sdb29 said:


> humped bolts of wool fabric all summer


WTF???


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

born in a trailer, picked scabs professionally til i was 6, started junk removal for the county, roadkill pickup, and prison pen pal once i graduated 8th grade. now i tell fortunes in the mall parking lot over by the section 8 light pole in the green and rust colored buick...oh and i'm also a ghost whisperer, because my daddy ran off to join the travelling carnival, and someone needs to pay the bills since momma is on the welfare on account of her back


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

5-0 said:


> You can always post the redacted version... although it sounds like it would be short.
> 
> edit:
> I was born...
> ...


Redacted? Only if it's going to the T&G...


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

first job was cleaning stalls for horses, now I don't take shit anymore


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cleaning up jobs for a contractor
bagboy at Shaws
security guard at Seabrook Station....during the protest
military
general contractor
investigator/security for Christy's Markets
......currently waiting for winning for winning Powerball ticket so I can retire


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds - pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking - I highly suggest you try it.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure how anyone can follow GARDA but I will try,

High School,
Stock person at clothing store and dishwasher at two different places.

Post High School,
Worked at a local bakery, then worked for the City, then on to a waste to energy plant, finally I drove tractor trailor for a moving company. 

Now I do what I do.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

high school...babysat..thats what girls did then!
college..Gino's..owned by Gino Marchetti, across from fenway park...cashier, dealt with lots of drunks
big boston hospital secruity guard/supervisor
post college boston hospital dispatcher ...
turned down bpd after being called (friggin dumb ass move but i was young and there were hardly any women leo's then) 
insurance...now i sit on my ass and put up with crap from stupid ass people (i make the rules ya know)...i am the queen of the registry data base !!
thank god for this site--gets me thru the day cause you all are funny


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I once worked as a veterinary assistant at the Stoneham Zoo, and would assist in the circumcision of Elephants. The pay wasn't very good, but the tips were big.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

When did this turn into "post your resume"?

And GARDA, you stole my quote! The first line anyway.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

point taken...can't figure out how to delete mine...its friday afternoon my brain fried


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Stop and shop bag boy. quit that in about 2weeks to cashier at a pharmacy through high school and some college. worked in the mail room and for leased properties during school, varied from carrying furniture to snaking toilets. Post school landscaping and hospital security.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

- Somerville Journal paper route 
- Labor work while United Divers, Somerville was renovating 
- Star Market @ Porter Sq, Cambridge
- First Security @ various locations (Brigham & Women's was the best one)
- Military 


Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

Rock said:


> When did this turn into "post your resume"?
> 
> And GARDA, you stole my quote! The first line anyway.


Are you afraid we'll find out you lived a silver spoon life?

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

huh what? Im sorry I was too busy looking at JAP's and Husky's Sigs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

paper route
mow lawns/shovel
baby sitter
custodian
bank security


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

The Dexter School in Brookline
Phillips-Exeter Academy
Harvard University Undergrad
Internship with State Department
Graduate Studies Cornell University
Internship at UN
State Police
:smug:


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> Are you afraid we'll find out you lived a silver spoon life?


I just figured it would be a waste of time since I've only had one job. I'm a Shepherd.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> I once worked as a veterinary assistant at the Stoneham Zoo, and would assist in the circumcision of Elephants. The pay wasn't very good, but the tips were big.


*Elephant Mohel. see bellow*










---------- Post added at 20:00 ---------- Previous post was at 19:57 ----------



Killjoy said:


> The Dexter School in Brookline
> Phillips-Exeter Academy
> Harvard University Undergrad
> Internship with State Department
> ...


The world needs plenty of barteders


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> The Dexter School in Brookline
> Phillips-Exeter Academy
> Harvard University Undergrad
> Internship with State Department
> ...


That would be the polar opposite of BLUE COLLAR hahaha

What's a lace-curtain muthafucka like you doin in the staties


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SinePari said:


> That would be the polar opposite of BLUE COLLAR hahaha
> 
> What's a lace-curtain muthafucka like you doin in the staties


 sluming


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

MSP75 said:


> - Somerville Journal paper route
> - Labor work while United Divers, Somerville was renovating
> - Star Market @ Porter Sq, Cambridge
> - First Security @ various locations (Brigham & Women's was the best one)
> ...


I was with First Security @ Childrens' and then went to Brigham and Women's too ..back then they wouldn't let the female officers walk the posts or outside cause it was too dangerous (can you imagine!) so i was made the dispatcher...whatever happened to First, any idea?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Usa8235 said:


> I was with First Security @ Childrens' and then went to Brigham and Women's too ..back then they wouldn't let the female officers walk the posts or outside cause it was too dangerous (can you imagine!) so i was made the dispatcher...whatever happened to First, any idea?


FSSC was acquired by Pinkerton in 1999. You remember the little Irish guy @ BWH? Billy I think! He was old school Irish and "knew" everyone.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

ahh, Pinkerton, no kidding. I don't remember a little Irish guy..i remember Bob Chicarella (we called him Chico) Eric Jiminez and "old man" Parker..i was always getting sent out on off site shifts too..did that happen with you? I kept getting an overnight @ Nixdorf computer in billerica or somewhere..1 unarmed security guard in a huge warehouse filled with computers and computer equipment...i used to think to myself that thieves could have had a field day in there ..


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

-Produce clerk at a particular location in central Mass that also sells Christmas trees, man what a pain in the ass that is. 
-Dispatched for about a year while in college
-Started selling cars while in college
-Started managing at the dealership, no time for college
-Became a professional application distribution technician for hiring LE agencies
-Said, "Fuck this industry" and went back to college. 
-Now I play the waiting game, real good at it too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> -Produce clerk at a particular location in central Mass that also sells Christmas trees, man what a pain in the ass that is.
> -Dispatched for about a year while in college
> -Started selling cars while in college
> -Started managing at the dealership, no time for college
> ...


I LAWLd... It will happen for you bro. Let me work some connections... oh wait.. I have no connections. Sry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

-Chuck E Cheese in high school (cashier, never wore the suit)
-scooped ice cream at a shopping mall restaurant (sucked)
-phone survey call center (sucked)
-Daycare/Preschool teacher
-American Airlines, phone reservations agent
-Moved cross country to transfer to American Airlines ticket agent at Logan, where I met and married my hubby.
-Quit to go back to school, got my degree for Radiologic Technology
-Worked at Lowell General until I had my kiddos, now I'm a happy domestic engineer.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> -Produce clerk at a particular location in central Mass that also sells Christmas trees, man what a pain in the ass that is.
> -Dispatched for about a year while in college
> -Started selling cars while in college
> -Started managing at the dealership, no time for college
> ...


I thought Simon paid you to hang out with him too?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Deuce said:


> I thought Simon paid you to hang out with him too?


You have that backwards, sir.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

ohhhhhh... You got Entourage'D LOL


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> You have that backwards, sir.


You pay Simon??

And admit it??


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Worked for a large grocery store chain part time and full time.

Brooks (until it became shitty Rite Aid)- Pharmacy Tech

Pharmacy Tech at 3 hospitals.

Nurse at various psych related places now working full time in a facility. I used to have 3 jobs. Its nice working one now.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Pot washer at 14.
Worked at gas stations and a couple of mills in Lowell during high school.
Heating company cleaning large boilers (talk about "Dirty Jobs")
New England Telephone Co. switch installer and technician. Loved that job, but got laid off.
Night manager of a liquor store (got my LTC).
Summer Police Officer.Scored well enough on CS exam to get on regular and was kept.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I worked at The Big Party/iParty for 4 years.... which I'm almost positive is the cause of my wrist and hand problems from the repetitive motion of tying a million dozen balloons a week. That's my only previous job; I've been at my current job for 7 years. Just waiting for a degree before making the move out of retail.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Middle/High School:
McDonald's (I was the king of the double register drive-thru)
JCPenney

After High School:
Joined the Army with an all-expenses-paid 16 month vacation in Iraq.

Some more JCPenney

Somewhere during the 2nd JCP stint, I took a military make-up test. Five and a half years and a shitload of college later, here the hell I am.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

My "blue collar" parents took me to get my working papers around my fifteenth Birthday.
Started at the bottom and worked my way around to whatever company would pay me more, within moral reason. 
Always knew I was going to be a police officer.
Worked my way up the jewelry chain.
Made a ton of money I didn't have time to spend.
Went to college. 
Spent ALL that money I previously didn't have time to spend.
Took a severe pay cut to become a police dispatcher.
Took an even bigger pay cut to go to the academy.
Made a slight increase to become a police officer.
Realized all those little shit jobs were helpful after all.
Glad to have had the opportunity.


----------

